# Another big rattler!! Pic



## kgsc68 (Jul 26, 2012)

Got this one a couple of weeks ago while running after dark. The dogs got close enough to make it sing so I went in and took care of it. I havent turned a dog out since. Thats 4 in the last 3 years here in SC. It was 4'11" long.


----------



## blood on the ground (Jul 26, 2012)

thats a nasty one, glad your okay!


----------



## applejuice (Jul 26, 2012)

Did you skin it out?


----------



## oldways (Jul 26, 2012)

Glad it didn't hit your dogs.


----------



## jbird1 (Jul 26, 2012)

just a pig...


----------



## jabb06 (Jul 26, 2012)

wow thats a biggun.glad you got it before it got you or your hounds


----------



## Nugefan (Jul 26, 2012)

thats a hoss of a canebrake ...


----------



## L204622 (Jul 26, 2012)

nice i got this one last year im 6' and that was with the head blown off


----------



## Southern Inferno (Jul 26, 2012)

Good looking snake.  We ran across this one Tuesday down in Emanuel.  Didn't put the measuring tape on her, but estimate a healthy 5 & 1/2 ft.  Largest I have ever come across.


----------



## XIronheadX (Jul 26, 2012)

If its only 5 1/2 foot that dude in the pic is only 4'6". lol


----------



## swampcat95 (Jul 26, 2012)

The is probably a 6' based of that picture.  Awesome snake.  Glad he is dead.

I got a 4' water moccasin on the way to the church.  One of the fattest snakes that I have ever seen.  He was no match for the F-150.


----------



## Southern Inferno (Jul 26, 2012)

Hes got it raised up off the ground a bit, but it may well have been 6ft.  Gotta leave a lil room for it to grow in the stories though......


----------



## kgsc68 (Jul 26, 2012)

And to think that I had problems! Those look like eastern diamond backs to me. I have never seen one of those here just cainbreak/timber rattlers here.


----------



## scandmx5 (Jul 26, 2012)

In before all the snake-loving whiners...


----------



## mlandrum (Jul 26, 2012)

And now you know why ole Preacher keeps the Blueberrys in the pen till October


----------



## brian lancaster (Jul 26, 2012)

good grannies!!!


----------



## NG ALUM (Jul 26, 2012)

that last snake looks like it has two fangs on one side of it's mouth! I have never seen that! Is the picture playing tricks on me??


----------



## Lead Poison (Jul 26, 2012)

NG ALUM said:


> that last snake looks like it has two fangs on one side of it's mouth! I have never seen that! Is the picture playing tricks on me??



I've seen double fangs many times with rattlers.

By the way, I'm glad neither you nor your dogs got bit.

I'm very glad you killed that rattler.


----------



## oldways (Jul 27, 2012)

I'm with you preacher I've been working the puppies but it a controled enviroment (training Pen) on a turned out Oscar LOL


----------



## Nicodemus (Jul 27, 2012)

NG ALUM said:


> that last snake looks like it has two fangs on one side of it's mouth! I have never seen that! Is the picture playing tricks on me??





It`s fixin` to shed a fang.


----------



## mlandrum (Jul 27, 2012)

You got me thinking Nic, (Which is Dangerous)---Is that what they call SHED-HUNTING !!!!!!


----------



## Nicodemus (Jul 27, 2012)

mlandrum said:


> You got me thinking Nic, (Which is Dangerous)---Is that what they call SHED-HUNTING !!!!!!



Yep, but you hunt them barefooted.


----------



## Dog Hunter (Jul 27, 2012)

Why do they shed fangs?  How often?


----------



## jimmy ballard jr (Jul 27, 2012)

You guys throw away good meat like that?????


----------



## jcb11realtree (Jul 27, 2012)

me and my buddys kill one down in schley county a few weeks back it was a big fat timber. it was about 4ft 6 with 12 ratlers on it


----------



## bigrob82 (Jul 27, 2012)

glad im in north ga all we have to worry about are the copper heads and they are bad enough


----------



## shawnrice (Jul 27, 2012)

look at this in Florida,I didnt see it but ......... the biggest one I've seen is 6'9''


----------



## shawnrice (Jul 27, 2012)

Another picture of it


----------



## mlandrum (Jul 27, 2012)

HUM !!!!!   I aint turning out my Blueberrys  now till November, shoot he could kill my Whole Pack !!!!


----------



## deerhuntingdawg (Jul 27, 2012)

shawnrice said:


> Another picture of it



That was a big ole joker!!


----------



## jimmy ballard jr (Jul 28, 2012)

Thats Nothing Compared To Congo Snakes!!!! No Rattlers up this way no more i dont think!!!!! We Have Big Long Coarse Whips, High Land Moccassins tthicker than a Turkey Drumstick!!!! Also had a snake get hit by a car last week i think, that acted as if it wasnt even hit, and he stretched acroos every bit of the road except a foot and a half of it!!!!!


----------



## Nicodemus (Jul 28, 2012)

jimmy ballard jr said:


> Thats Nothing Compared To Congo Snakes!!!! No Rattlers up this way no more i dont think!!!!! We Have Big Long Coarse Whips, High Land Moccassins tthicker than a Turkey Drumstick!!!! Also had a snake get hit by a car last week i think, that acted as if it wasnt even hit, and he stretched acroos every bit of the road except a foot and a half of it!!!!!




Really??


----------

